# Big Pilot for a daily wearer



## jakec (Sep 17, 2012)

Do you think the Big Pilot (46mm) would be ok for a daily wearer for someone with a 6.75 in. wrist? Also is the heft of this watch a factor for those wearing it? Just wondering if I should try on the XVIII. I hope to be able to try them both side by side soon.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't own the BP but I have tried ref 5004-01 numerous times. Basically almost every time I have been to one of the IWC AD's in town. I have similar wrist size like yours and I did not find the watch suitable for daily wear. One, it seemed tad bigger for my wrist (mine are not flat). Two, the crown would constantly rub against my hand when I am working on my computer. I actually tried typing some random stuff on my MacBook which I took along with me. The watch was not heavy as such (around 145-147g). But it is a thick watch... close to 16mm. So for the most part I did not find very comfortable for my usage but YMMV.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Nope - it's too big for daily wear. It looks cool but it's a pain in the a$$ as a daily - it's fairly heavy but more than anything you have to be too careful with it because the size makes it easier to scratch.


----------



## jjvd21 (Jan 21, 2008)

In my opinion it can be a daily wear, I've gone stretches where I've worn my 5009-01 straight for over a week. About the 3rd day I'd forget I had it on. It all depends on wrist size. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

my wrist is 7 to 7,1/4 and have no problem whatsoever wearing it everyday.

despite the fact that you mainly have to have the wrist in order to pull off a larger watch. it's also important how you wear it. loose or snug ?.
i find it more comfortable when i wear the watch snug. this way it won't slide up&down my wrist and Crown won't dig in the back of my hand.. of course when a watch is loose it's painful and uncomfortable even on Large wrist. this is something to keep in mind.

best way to eliminate all the guesses is to try one on then decide if it's for YOU or not.
good luck


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

I have a similar wrist size and have worn my BP 5009-12 the most since acquiring it a year ago. It does take an adjustment period but can be done.


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)

In my opinion, it's just too big. I would say 44mm is the absolute max for your wrist size.


----------



## jakec (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks all.Seems to be mixed opinions but that is why I posed the question.The one thing I have going in my favor is that I am left handed and will wear this on my right so no crown digging into my hand.I'm really anxious to try this and the xviii on.Have an AD about an hour from me.Just waiting to hear back from them as to what they currently have on hand.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

If you want to see what it's like to live with buy yourself a Parnis (or some other make) 46mm pilots watch. 

Parnis is I know have a watch that's very similar in dimensions to the BP. You can get a rough idea of what it's like day to day on the wrist. If you're happy with it then grab a BP. They only cost around $100 but better spending that than buying the actual thing and realising it's not for you


----------



## jakec (Sep 17, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> If you want to see what it's like to live with buy yourself a Parnis (or some other make) 46mm pilots watch.
> 
> Parnis is I know have a watch that's very similar in dimensions to the BP. You can get a rough idea of what it's like day to day on the wrist. If you're happy with it then grab a BP. They only cost around $100 but better spending that than buying the actual thing and realising it's not for you


Thanks for that suggestion.


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Personally, I wear mine one or two days a week within my rotation. I have 7.25 inch wrists and I find it to be a little large and heavy for daily wear. I've worn it for 1 or 2 weeks straight in the past, but I tend to miss my other watches. Plus, with its seven day power reserve it seems made for a rotation. 

I respectfully disagree with Gunnar_917's suggestion of buying a Parnis, mainly because:
A) We don't need to encourage Chinese homages, and
B) The BP had an inner iron ring and different metals than the Parnis Pilot. The Parnis may not accurately reflect the real sensation of wearing the BP which may flop and clunk around more than a lighter watch.


----------



## gkatz (Apr 18, 2017)

whats the best way to size your wrist?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

WTSP said:


> Personally, I wear mine one or two days a week within my rotation. I have 7.25 inch wrists and I find it to be a little large and heavy for daily wear. I've worn it for 1 or 2 weeks straight in the past, but I tend to miss my other watches. Plus, with its seven day power reserve it seems made for a rotation.
> 
> I respectfully disagree with Gunnar_917's suggestion of buying a Parnis, mainly because:
> A) We don't need to encourage Chinese homages, and
> B) The BP had an inner iron ring and different metals than the Parnis Pilot. The Parnis may not accurately reflect the real sensation of wearing the BP which may flop and clunk around more than a lighter watch.


This is the one that I meant, that is similar dimensions to a BP (ie in size, not weight). It's to give an indication of what it's like, not be an exact one. A BP is much heavier and on the wrist will fit a lot better. I wouldn't consider this to be a homage of a BP (and if this is then pretty much every pilot watch is a homage of something else):









I bought the above because I wanted to get an idea of what it would be like to wear a BP. I'm happy with the size and have been hunting a 5002, which is a lot trickier to find than I thought.


----------



## Willemh (Feb 23, 2009)

Sold my bp and got a xviii. The bp is too big for a daily wearer and i have a big wrist. The crown kept hurting me.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

Just bought a 3777 not even close to the BP but at 43mm it's larger then I'm used to wearing. If I had the cash I would buy a BP tomorrow and wear it everyday. My wrist is 7Inch.


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> This is the one that I meant, that is similar dimensions to a BP (ie in size, not weight). It's to give an indication of what it's like, not be an exact one. A BP is much heavier and on the wrist will fit a lot better. I wouldn't consider this to be a homage of a BP (and if this is then pretty much every pilot watch is a homage of something else):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's true that most Pilot watches have a common visual heritage that isn't really proprietary. On the other hand the crown and the absence of the 9 o'clock numeral do link this Parnis back to the BP 5004 in my opinion.

In any case, good luck on your search for a 5002. It's become a much rarer design. I wonder if this was intentional on IWC's part or just the result of a change in design strategy.


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

The Parnis is an interesting option but I would NEVER by a $100 watch that looked like a Rolex Sub to try to understand the "feel" of a watch.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

WTSP said:


> It's true that most Pilot watches have a common visual heritage that isn't really proprietary. On the other hand the crown and the absence of the 9 o'clock numeral do link this Parnis back to the BP 5004 in my opinion.
> 
> In any case, good luck on your search for a 5002. It's become a much rarer design. I wonder if this was intentional on IWC's part or just the result of a change in design strategy.


Thanks. The 5002 is nigh impossible to find in Australia; I've been looking for close to 18 months and not one has come up. I've kept an eye out in my travels but no luck.

That being said I do only stick to well known second hand dealers and the second hand market in Australia is small.

I like that older design style with the rail road dial and the general industrial look of IWCs pre-2005/08(ish). The newer ones, similar to the change in the Marks from the 16 onwards, looks like IWC went more upmarket but lost the charm it had.

To be honest I think it's part of an overall design strategy. Ive got this Cousteau Divers and the aquatimers they released after this one (again the 2005/08 period) also do nothing for me:


----------



## jakec (Sep 17, 2012)

Willemh said:


> Sold my bp and got a xviii. The bp is too big for a daily wearer and i have a big wrist. The crown kept hurting me.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


Sorry it had to go.Would you have kept it if you wore your watches on your right hand or is it just too big overall to be a practical daily piece?
The more replies I'm reading the more I think I'm going to prefer the XVIII.Just something about that BP that draws me to it.AD got back to me,they have both on hand so hopefully I can try them next week.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

jakec said:


> Sorry it had to go.Would you have kept it if you wore your watches on your right hand or is it just too big overall to be a practical daily piece?
> The more replies I'm reading the more I think I'm going to prefer the XVIII.Just something about that BP that draws me to it.AD got back to me,they have both on hand so hopefully I can try them next week.


What other watches do you have (off the top of my head I can't remember if that's in your original post).

I bought a Mk17 when I really wanted a BP because the Mk was more practical and I couldn't find a 5002, but mainly the former. That being said I've bought a bunch of other watches in that time and now I wish I bought the 5002 instead.


----------



## Willemh (Feb 23, 2009)

The bp is too big overall to be a daily wearer indeed. For sure i loved the looks and its power reserve, but it was not as versatile as the Mk XVIII is.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## gkatz (Apr 18, 2017)

john mayer wears it daily I believe


----------



## jakec (Sep 17, 2012)

I've researched this topic pretty thoroughly and found that a lot of the the comments made on every site,link,forum,club,etc. have the majority of the people stating how much they would love to own this watch but would never buy it due to its size/wearability.
That being said,do you think the powers that be at IWC-Richemont hear this as well?I'm not saying I would change anything about the BP,but I would love for them to figure out how to put that movement into a 43.5 or 44mm case? Maybe call it a "Mid-Pilot"


----------



## Willemh (Feb 23, 2009)

I would be really interested in the mid pilot, however i am Bert happy with the wearability of the Mk xviii.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## sauuce (Feb 9, 2014)

I actually bought a rep/fake for ~200 bucks for this very reason...I wanted to wear it around before i made up my mind and put down 10K+
As cool and wonderful as it is, I just wasn't sure...I already have a big PAM 372, so it complicates things a bit


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

sauuce said:


> I actually bought a rep/fake for ~200 bucks for this very reason...I wanted to wear it around before i made up my mind and put down 10K+
> As cool and wonderful as it is, I just wasn't sure...I already have a big PAM 372, so it complicates things a bit


No something that should be mentioned on the forum...


----------



## purekoryo (Feb 24, 2017)

I can't imagine wearing an IWC as a daily. You guys are ballin!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

on the other hand. all BP wearers i know of have never complain about it's size..
yes. it looks big at first especially if you've never worn Watches that are larger than 40mms. but after a while you get used to it's size.

wearing mine as i type. and love it. in fact i have some Panerai watches in my collection (all are 47mms) and when i make the switch from a PAM to the BP. i find the latter a bit small :roll: .


----------



## jakec (Sep 17, 2012)

Tony A.H said:


> on the other hand. all BP wearers i know of have never complain about it's size..
> yes. it looks big at first especially if you've never worn Watches that are larger than 40mms. but after a while you get used to it's size.
> 
> wearing mine as i type. and love it. in fact i have some Panerai watches in my collection (all are 47mms) and when i make the switch from a PAM to the BP. i find the latter a bit small :roll: .


Thanks for the posting and the pic of that beauty on your wrist. It does look good on you and gives me some encouragement.I may have time Fri.to get myself over to the AD.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> What other watches do you have (off the top of my head I can't remember if that's in your original post).
> 
> I bought a Mk17 when I really wanted a BP because the Mk was more practical and I couldn't find a 5002, but mainly the former. That being said I've bought a bunch of other watches in that time and now I wish I bought the 5002 instead.


I relate with Williamh and echo his experience 100%. But the BP is a superb piece if you have the wrist size.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

As I replied, I have a similar wrist size (6.75in) and here's mine...










Most of my watches are between 40mm to 42mm. The Big Pilot is BIG, as the name would suggest. But I really wouldn't want to have it any other way. The ultimate sizing test for me was the lug to lug sizing on the wrist and if it hangs out.

The alternative is the Mark series.


----------



## Cabaiguan (Nov 19, 2008)

Here is my 5002. Also on 6.5" or so wrist. My wrist is pretty flat so it wears well. Trick is to wear it high on the wrist and snug. You don't want this piece flopping around.


----------



## jakec (Sep 17, 2012)

mav & Cabaiguan, those are both excellent pieces and look good on the wrist for a 6.5 and 6.75in. Thanks for posting.I'm pretty sure I'll know in an instant if its going to fly(no pun intended)or not once I try it on. These pics do show a watch with some presence but not over-the-top.I have a flat wrist, 2 1/4in. across the top so I shouldn't experience any lug overhang.Also left handed.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jakec said:


> Also left handed.


That's a good point, I'm right handed, although I wear my watch on my right mainly to get a better fit and avoid the crown digging into my wrist.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Can all of you people stop posting 5002s :-(


----------



## jakec (Sep 17, 2012)

So,got out to the IWC AD today.I have to say I was a little surprised at what unfolded.Fiirst off they are a new AD for IWC.I'm talking 2 weeks so they had a pretty full lineup.The salesman told me they hadn't sold any IWC'S as of yet.I would have gotten one of the 6 IWC hats they had available for their first 6 IWC buyers.
He knew I was coming in to see the BP and MKVXIII. I was absolutely amazed by the PB and tried it on first.I was pretty surprised by how well it seemed to fit and how good it looked in person.In fact,I kept it on while trying on the vxiii and the Pilot chrono with my other wrist.When I slipped on the vxiii it was pretty obvious to me and the salesman it just looked too small which also surprised me.Another thing that surprised me was I wasn't wowed by the vxiii like I thought I would be.
After trying on the xviii I put on the Chrono.It seemed to be the sweet spot size wise for the moment,but the dial is too busy for my liking.The funny thing is the longer I wore the BP the smaller it got on my wrist if that makes any sense.
I was also able to try on the BP ceramic(Top Gun).This is also a 46mm but that 15mm thickness compared to the 16.2mm of the PB made a noticeable difference.If there was a downside to this watch for me it would be the thickness and not the diamiter of the watch.
I don't know what it is about this watch but the voices in my head were telling me "I have to have it".I guess its what they mean by "The one that sings to you"
The salesman was kind enough to take some pics with his phone and e-mail them to me since I have an old flip phone.If there is anyone that I could forward them to that could post them for me please pm your e-mail.
I would like to know what everyones opinion of the fit is.I didn't want to make an emotional purchase on the spot today(as much as the AD wanted me to haha).I will be back to see him soon though.


----------



## Cabaiguan (Nov 19, 2008)

Here are Jake's pics...

































My personal opinion is that this watch looks freakin' awesome on you. Put down the card!


----------



## jakec (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks, and double thanks again for posting the pics for me.I went into the AD with the mindset of thanks-but no thanks and please pass me the MK XVIII.To my surprise/delight it didn't turn out that way.No doubt the xviii is a beautiful piece but I know which way I'm going.

While there killing time I tried on a couple of the Portuguese models.I have to say IWC produces some fabulous time pieces.
On another note....I think I need to shed some leftover winter pounds.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

It's big but that's the whole point of the big pilot. Subtle and discreet isn't its thing. 

I think it looks great on you. It fits really well and there isn't too much overhang from the lugs.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

I think it looks great. There's no overhang from what I can tell.

So when are you pulling the trigger?


----------



## weiwei11 (Dec 4, 2012)

Personally, it's too big for me as a daily wear but I love to wear it during the weekend or when I am feeling the mood. Like others have said, it's meant to be big, unless you are 7 ft tall with 9" wrists.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)

I have 6.5" wrist too. 

Tried on the steel versions but they felt and looked too big. Then I tried on the new top gun version and fell I love. The black case made it look slimmer.


----------



## jakec (Sep 17, 2012)

sierra11b said:


> I have 6.5" wrist too.
> 
> Tried on the steel versions but they felt and looked too big. Then I tried on the new top gun version and fell I love. The black case made it look slimmer.


I felt like it wore a little slimmer as well.Like you said probably the black case and as I mentioned before it is not as thick.


----------



## jakec (Sep 17, 2012)

mav said:


> I think it looks great. There's no overhang from what I can tell.
> 
> So when are you pulling the trigger?


Not exactly sure.The AD is having a big Fathers day sale but they won't say how much off at this point.They wanted 20% refundable down to hold it and then if I didn't like the sale price they were offering they would refund my deposit.I told them I would hold off on a deposit.After 5 different tries he was down to a $50.00 deposit but I declined.I told him I thought I should be able to get a minimum of 10% off any day of the week.


----------



## bckuang (May 20, 2015)

I have the IW377709 with a 43mm case. IMO it wears pretty large. My wrist measurements are 7.25 inches circumference and 2.5 inches wide.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

weiwei11 said:


> Personally, it's too big for me as a daily wear but I love to wear it during the weekend or when I am feeling the mood. Like others have said, it's meant to be big, unless you are 7 ft tall with 9" wrists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That the platinum version or just lighting on the dial making it look blue?


----------



## yannerd (Feb 27, 2009)

I have small wrists and a 5002. I have started wearing it daily and quite like it. Too big or too small is a matter of personal choice IMO. If you like it, wear it. Plus, big watches are fashionable right now


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That the platinum version or just lighting on the dial making it look blue?


That is the standard 5002; I expect it is the AR coating that is visible, Gunnar!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

soaking.fused said:


> That is the standard 5002; I expect it is the AR coating that is visible, Gunnar!


Thansk

I just noticed that poster joined in 2012 and that was their first post


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Thansk
> 
> I just noticed that poster joined in 2012 and that was their first post


Ha! Me, too.

One can ID the platinum BP by the crown, which is 18 karat white gold and shinier than the platinum case.


----------



## chrispyftw (Jun 12, 2013)

It's a dream of mine to someday daily wear a big pilot. The pilot chrono will have to do for now.


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

I would wear mine everyday if it were the only piece I owned, but I wear it regularly in rotation. Love the BP though!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

Can I bring this back from the dead?

Since this forum was last year, I've moved through 6-7 watches including that IWC I listed.
Again, I'm thinking about that sweet BP.

Anyone else wear it daily? I'm going for this. 

sarojini naidu songs


----------

